
The World Slime Convention - mstats
https://www.wired.com/story/kids-world-slime-convention/
======
therealidiot
Wtf? Closing the 'x free articles remaining' modal triggers the same behaviour
as clicking the subscribe button (redirect)

How are we supposed to read an article with most of the screen obscured

~~~
_eht
>How are we supposed to read an article with most of the screen obscured

The easiest way is probably to subscribe...

------
jambogrt
Slime toys always remind me of video artist NobodyTM's take on the social
context of the stuff
[https://youtu.be/U2Odw8okDls](https://youtu.be/U2Odw8okDls)

------
hakfoo
From the title, I was hoping this was some sort of SF/fantasy thing:

Keynote speaker: Rimuru Tempest.

Panel Discussion: "Is Dragon Quest still the face of our community?"

Gelatinous Cubes protesting outside because they aren't getting the same
respect as other slimes.

The convention breaks down into hostility when the water department has to
shut off the conference centre for repairs and all the guests start drying
out.

------
megous
Good,... as long as you don't injure yourself using borax.

~~~
nkurz
How would you go about injuring yourself with borax? It's poisonous, so a
small child might eat it. It's an eye irritant, so keep it out of your eyes.
But is it significantly worse than other household detergents? This is a
genuine question. It might be more hazardous than I think, but my prior
impressions and my quick web search didn't make me worried. But I might easily
have missed something...

~~~
DanBC
We don't use other household detergents as toys, we use them as cleaning
chemicals and keep them in safe places.

~~~
falsedan
I feel like bubble solution and bubble bath products fall squarely in the
household detergent + toy department

~~~
BubRoss
Bubble solution is glycerin and not a great cleaner. It is also very safe. You
could at most say it is hand soap and a toy.

------
type-2
This is the first time I am hearing about this. No slime conventions in India
as far as I know.

------
diminish
Why & how slimes have become something people want?

YouTube and Instagram are two enablers IMHO.

~~~
_eht
I was obsessed with Gak before either of those things existed.

------
Lowkeyloki
This article conveniently sidesteps the fetish aspect of slime, I see.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Almost anything you can think of has a fetish community somewhere. That
doesn't make it relevant to general discussion of the thing.

